# Maybe baby #4



## Hotbump

I'm going on Friday (I'll be 7+3) to make sure this pregnancy is not a molar pregnancy. My gut is telling me everything is fine and I have a strong feeling that it's a girl but I feel like I'm setting myself for disappointment. I have three boys and wouldn't change them for the world but I really want a baby girl.


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck Hun I have three boys and would also love a girl X


----------



## Eleanor ace

:wave: I hope that all is well and that your girly instinct is right (I remember you have held the dream of a aughter fo a long time). Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## Wish85

Any update Hotbump? How did you go? xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Hotbump

Sorry I didn't update but baby was fine with a hb of 160 @ 7+3 &#9825;
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1466173840081.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bevziibubble

Glad baby was fine. Lovely pic! :)


----------



## Wish85

Excellent news xx


----------



## Hotbump

Thanks everyone :) I'm all over the place at the moment my GD comes and goes. One day I'm so sure this baby is a girl the next day I tell myself who am I kidding. Why can't I just be happy about a healthy baby?


----------



## Wish85

Just take it day by day and don't be too hard on yourself! I'm sure once baby is here and you see that it's healthy, it won't make any difference to you whether it's a boy or a girl as you will love it just the same.
Feel how you need to feel. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Jessicahide

I worked myself up so much about the gender of this baby, i have always wanted boys, except this one, i couldn't bring myself to refer to my bump as him.... Went for my scan and they confirmed i am having a little girl after 4 boys, i couldn't stop shaking xxx Good luck hun xx


----------



## Hotbump

My private scan is booked for August 12th! :happydance: there's times i don't care as long as baby is healthy and there's moments where I just want a baby girl sooooo bad.


----------



## embeth

Goodluck &#128521; Our number 4 is 6 months old now and a girl!.. After 3 gorgeous boys it does happen!&#128521; Once baby is here you ll be over the moon whatever the gender, I know exactly how u feel tho xx


----------

